# Play Xbox 360 w/ my iMac display



## Mario8672 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have an iMac from late 2006. 

Intel Core 2 Duo
17" monitor
1GB RAM
128MB video card

I'm purchasing an Xbox360 soon and I'm wondering if there's a way to use my iMac's display as the screen for the Xbox? It would really help since, I wouldn't have to buy a TV along with it.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 10, 2008)

Nope.

Not any easy way, that is.  You'd have to purchase some kind of video-in device, which are usually relegated to recording video -- not playing it directly to the monitor.


----------



## ora (Dec 11, 2008)

My advice, don;t buy a tv, buy a second monitor (cheaper and better quality than similar size tv) then get the xbox 360 vga cable. That way you can use it as a second screen for the imac or to run the xbox through. Just be aware that if the new screen does not have inbuilt speakers you will need to plug speakers of some sort into the 360.

This is pretty much what I did with my 360, and it worked great.


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 11, 2008)

Apparently some of Elgato's EyeTV products are suitable for games (see http://support.elgato.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=1063 ), but I don't think they offer any with HDTV support, so Xbox 360 might not work well (or at all?) with it.


----------



## ora (Dec 11, 2008)

Beware, I looked into connectors for inbuilt screens and whatever they say, the lag between the console and the screen can be a real problem.


----------

